# After the divorce



## amporte

It has been meny years since my devorce and I remarried, but this subject isn't about that. It's about missing the family I had. I'm too afraid to speak to them, because I don't know what has been said about me by my ex and at the same time I don't want to hurt my husband. I don't want him to think that I might be intrested in getting back with my ex. All I want to do is find out how they are doing and stop this grieving the family I still love. (but not for my ex)


----------



## HappyHer

That's a tough one. Have you talked to your husband about it? I understand that it's about your ex in-laws, not your ex, but that still may be too uncomfortable for your husband. If it's not, give them a call to see how they are doing. Don't make plans to re-connect or get back together, just a quick call to let them know you think of them.


----------

